# Need Help in moving to Kamapala, UGD



## Samir Singh (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello,

I am planning to move to Kampala, Uganda on an expat assignment. Need help to understand on the employment taxes , structure of the pay package etc.

Look forward to connecting with someone who knows about the city etc.

Thanks

Samir


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, I'm not sure we've had any inquiries before about Uganda. But I just did a quick google on "taxes in uganda" and there does seem to be quite a bit of information available on the subject from sources like the Uganda Revenue Authority, the World Bank and, of course, the big international public accounting firms.

That might be the place to start pulling the tax information together. And of course, if any of our members has any experience in Uganda, please jump in here.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

